# Excited little buck



## shawn MN (Dec 5, 2011)

Our baby bunnys are 5 1/2 weeks old now. Our doe had 4 females and one male. The little males is trying to get friskey with his sisters! He can't get them prego at this time of his life, can he?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 5, 2011)

No, he can't.


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 5, 2011)

Like said up above he can't breeding  age is 6 months


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 5, 2011)

I've bred bucks at 5 months successfully (New Zealands). I've had them fight at 9 weeks. But with 1 buck and a bunch of does, you've got a few weeks before I'd worry about anything. I wouldn't keep them together past 4 months though, preferably less.


----------

